# Περιστέρια > Περιστερώνες - Κατασκευές - Αξεσουάρ >  Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις μπογιές-βερνίκια σε ένα κουμάσι ?

## Petoumeno

Υπαρχει περιπτωση καποια να ειναι τοξικα ?

----------


## panos70

σχεδον ολα ειναι τοξικα ,εκτος αν παρεις οικολογικα,και τα τοξικα αν στεγνωσουν και ξεμυρισουν  ειναι οκ

----------


## orion

φυσικά θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα... το αναπνευστικό των καναρινιών είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο... σκέψου ότι τα είχαν στα ορυχεία για να ανιχνεύουν τοξικά άοσμα κλπ αέρια... άρα ότι πάρεις να είναι οικολογικό βάσεως νερού!!!

----------


## Petoumeno

Ευχαριστω αν και δεν εννοουσα για καναρινια, αλλα πιστευω οτι θα ισχυει το ιδιο και για τα περιστερια.

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα οταν ειναι ακομα φρεσκοβαμμενα ,οι μυρωδιες ειναι το ιδιο επιβλαβεις για ολα τα πουλια .Απο κει και περα οι μπογιες αν ξυσθουν και καταποθουν απο τα πουλια ,και παλι ειναι το ιδιο επιβλαβεις .Ομως αλλα πουλια το εχουν πιο εντονο σαν συνηθεια πχ παπαγαλοι και αλλα λιγοτερο .Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν συνηθιζουν κατι τετοιο τα περιστερια ,αλλα δεν θα σε συμβουλευα να το ρισκαρεις !

αν μιλαμε για κουμασι ,ασβεστης και παλι ασβεστης ! ακομα και πανω στο ξυλο

----------

